# Model 7 barrel suggestions.



## SCDieselDawg (Dec 6, 2016)

I'm looking to have my Model 7 rebarreled from .260 Remington to .358 Winchester. I'd like to go ahead and order the barrel so I can drop it off with the rifle and not have the rifle sitting around on a gunsmith's rack. I'm looking for a 20 inch stainless with a little heavier contour than the factory pencil thin barrel. Who would y'all suggest? Any one that you wouldn't suggest?


----------



## deadend (Dec 6, 2016)

IT&D custom gun will turn it around fairly quick. They've got Douglas tubes in stock. I've had mine back in as little as a week. 

http://www.itdcustomgun.com


----------



## Jim Ammons (Dec 6, 2016)

I had a gunsmith change my Remington Model 7 .260 barrel to a 20 inch heavier barrel in 7mm/08 with a model 700 barrel years ago. I have killed a number of deer with it and it is very accurate.


----------



## 175rltw (Dec 6, 2016)

Pac nor tubes are latley what I've been using and happy as all get out with. Joe collier does my smithing. I have a 300 win done by it&d that is great but features either lilja or Krieger barrel- I forget which. Ive used shilen a couple times with good results but don't anymore. Only pacnor these days


----------



## 35 Whelen (Dec 6, 2016)

deadend said:


> IT&D custom gun will turn it around fairly quick. They've got Douglas tubes in stock. I've had mine back in as little as a week.
> 
> http://www.itdcustomgun.com



Week ago I spoke to Dave at ITD about re-barreling a rifle for me and he told me that right now he is unable to do any re-barrel jobs due to some executive order by Obama.  He said to check back with him end of January.


----------



## jglenn (Dec 7, 2016)

worth the wait on Dave... he has done some very nice work for me over the years


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Dec 7, 2016)

Thanks guys!  For curiosity's sake. What kind of turn around time should I expect? 5-6 months? Or is that unreasonable?


----------



## deadend (Dec 7, 2016)

Depends on who you get. Dave at IT&D is only weeks out usually and has the fastest turn around I've seen. Other smiths are a crapshoot. I've had them take up to a year. Do some research and you may find someone who can do it timely if Dave isn't doing them at the moment.


----------



## godogs57 (Dec 8, 2016)

Carolina Precision Rifles worked up my model 7 and did a fantastic job. Chambered in 7/08 on a Shilen 20" fluted match barrel. McMillian stock,  Cerekote finish. 

She shoots quarter inch groups all day long.


----------

